# TV listings guide on the web??



## kirian (3 Jan 2007)

Hi,

Can anyone recommend a good website with TV listings for the Irish and British channels. It would be good if it listed VideoPlus numbers aswell to plan what to record etc.

thanks


----------



## john f (3 Jan 2007)

Hi The RTE website gives a fairly good listing covering cross channel stations etc. Go to television on RTE website


----------



## Ms X (3 Jan 2007)

Try www.entertainment.ie


----------



## Sn@kebite (3 Jan 2007)

Ms X said:


> Try www.entertainment.ie



yep thats probably the best one. I find the RTE one somtimes get their own listings wrong....heheh


----------



## Z100 (3 Jan 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I find the RTE one somtimes get their own listings wrong....heheh


 
Me too! I don't trust the RTE website anymore, too many experiences of taping the wrong stuff because of it. Or, worse, missing the last 10 minutes of films because they had the times wrong. (Speaking of which: did the Titanic stay afloat, or...... )

I find the best listings site to be.........

http://www.radiotimes.com/

Has listings for two weeks ahead _and_ Videoplus numbers. When you're registering (it's free) give an NI address so RTE, etc comes up in 'your channels'.


----------



## kirian (3 Jan 2007)

Thanks all,

from my first quick check the Radio Times site seems to be the best.


----------



## TarfHead (3 Jan 2007)

I am a big fan of www.radiotimes.com. It helped me resolve my Christmas TV  priorities.

On www.boards.ie  there are people who regularly fly the flag for DigiGuide. I never took to it as it required downloading a program to your PC and, IIRC, a fee.


----------



## ajapale (4 Jan 2007)

I likeentertainment.ie  http://entertainment.ie/TV/default.asp?ThisCat=tv but would prefer if you could search in one hour blocks insetad of the 6 hour blocks. 

Also it doesnt list some of the satellite channels availiable on chorus such as [broken link removed].


----------



## Guest124 (4 Jan 2007)

just registered with radiotimes.com - excellent!

also try www.digitalspy.co.uk and on left hand side click on tv guide


----------

